# WMV1 codec



## trnzuk (Apr 14, 2007)

I tried to play a vid clip on windows media player and it informs me that
I need the above codec to play it
I have googled WMV1 codec and am baffled by the results I get
Can anybody tell me how to get this codec for free?
 Tommy


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Try this...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## trnzuk (Apr 14, 2007)

Went there and clicked on one 
klcodec288f.exe
Clicked on 'Save File' and nothing happened
Tried a different one with same result
Tommy


----------



## trnzuk (Apr 14, 2007)

D'loaded klcodec288f.exe
Installed Windows Media classic but it still said 
Need codecs
Tommy


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

When you open up..are you clicking on the "download kite lite codec pack" part...this directs you to another page and you want the 2nd one down saying codec standard pack 2.88


----------



## trnzuk (Apr 14, 2007)

Did it again 
Seemed OK just like other two times 
Still needing codecs to play
Tommy


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

Try this..

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b7-dcc9-466b-b0c4-04db144bb601&DisplayLang=en


----------



## davmar (Apr 17, 2007)

try this http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b7-dcc9-466b-b0c4-04db144bb601&DisplayLang=en 
and download wm9codecs.exe hope it works


----------

